
Stephen Hawking Issues Stern Warning on AI: Could Be 'Worst Thing' for Humanity - LiweiZ
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2017/11/06/stephen-hawking-issues-stern-warning-on-ai-could-be-worst-thing-for-humanity/#5c6733d353a7
======
CurryMath
Does Hawking have any AI-related credentials?

I can't help but notice that the loudest Anti-AI-Campaigners are not AI
people.

~~~
lern_too_spel
You mean like Stuart Russell, who literally wrote the book on AI? You mean
like the Google Brain team and OpenAI, who are actively researching how to
control superintelligence? I can't help but notice that the people who aren't
alarmed by the consequences of superintelligence are people who haven't
bothered to read the arguments.

